# Best heat source to use with wooden viv??



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

Just changed from a glass tank, to a wooden vivarium. I had a heat mat underneath the glass tank and this was fine, but now I have a wooden vivarium and I have put the mat inside the viv. It had a peal of strip on the bottom so I have just glued it to the base of the inside. It has just broke, so I need to go buy a new one and was wondering if I do what should i get?? Where should I put it?? Also I have been worried my snake might get burnt, off a heat mat that is inside the viv, it keeps getting through the substrate, right on to the heat mat. ​


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

What snake you got ? 


I use ceramic as these give a brilliant ambient temps too, also don't forget you will need to buy a new stat

Edit: you will also need a guard


----------



## indian cobra (Feb 1, 2014)

As Bradley says you could use a ceramic but I would go for a reptile radiator they have a low profile so look really neat and have the lifespan of Noah.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Don't forget to use heat resistant cable as well.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

And a ceramic holder :lol2: plastic could melt...

We can point the OP in the right direction one item per post :lol2:


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

What snake is it for? Ceramic is a bit overkill for corns but necessary for boas etc. Corns usually burrow into the substrate straight onto the heatmat, but as long as it's statted as every heat source should be then that's no problem.


----------



## Antonyw (Dec 23, 2011)

*Thanks for the replies.*

What's the best reptile radiator to buy? Can they go inside my wooden viv? What's the best thermostat to buy aswel please?


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya, as far as I remember you have a royal, so either a red heat lamp or a ceramic will be best. Both will need a thermostat and a guard! Put it near one end and all will be good! You will need a pulse stat with a ceramic, or a dimmer stat with a red bulb!

I have no experience with reptile radiators so maybe someone else can help you later!


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes the radiator goes inside the viv , it will need a pulse stat and a guard.

What snake do you have? --- this is important since different snakes do best on different types of heating.


----------

